# be happy



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all:
Here I am again, trying to decipher how to build sentences in Tagalog.
As I've been taught by some of you in this forum, I can use 
Ikaw, ka, kita - to refer to the person I'm talking to.
Masaya - to mean a person's happiness.
Maging - can be used as "to be"
So, could I say "Maging masaya ka" to mean "Be happy".
I tried to build the sentence in a way it sounded better to me.
Is it correct? 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

Be happy- Maging masaya
You be happy- Maging masaya ka

you can also say

Magsaya- be happy
Magsaya ka- you be happy


----------



## cALLgUrl

Can you give us an example of it that you want to translate in Tagalog ? 
I guess it will help a lot.


----------



## nahash

hi LatinRainbow..

Your translation is correct..Maging masaya ka" to mean "Be happy".

It also means:Magsaya-be happy..

for example: 
Maging masaya ka sa nalalapit mong kaarawan/ (Be happy on your birthday)

hope it can help..


----------



## LatinRainbow

nahash said:


> for example:
> Maging masaya ka sa nalalapit mong kaarawan/ (Be happy on your birthday)
> 
> hope it can help..


Hi nahash, 
would you say this phrase is really used nowadays to greet someone?


----------



## cj_sandiego

> would you say this phrase is really used nowadays to greet someone? [/


 


> Maging masaya ka sa nalalapit mong kaarawan/ (Be happy on your birthday)


 
We used this phrase but mostly we would say it as ..

"Sana maging masaya ka sa nalalapit mong kaarawan." 
( if you will translate it literally in English it will be...)

Sana - wish
maging - will be
masaya - happy
ka - you 
sa - in
nalalapit - near
mong - your
kaarawan - birthday

...for me... I will not say "*Maging masaya* ka sa nalalapit .....
because it will sound like command for him to be happy on his birthday... 

but then... you can still say this phrase though...


----------



## LatinRainbow

cj_sandiego said:


> ...for me... I will not say "*Maging masaya* ka sa nalalapit .....
> because it will sound like command for him to be happy on his birthday...
> 
> but then... you can still say this phrase though...


 
Great, thank you...
Even though I'm just beginning ( trying ) to learn the language, to me that phrase sounded kind of weird. That's why I asked.
It's different from saying 
"Don't you worry about...,etc . Be happy" 
I think in this case "Maging masaya ka" would apply. Do you agree?

You know, everyday I'm impressed of how many people are here and willing to help. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## cj_sandiego

> It's different from saying
> "Don't you worry about...,etc . Be happy"
> I think in this case "Maging masaya ka" would apply. Do you agree?


 
It could also be... 

but it would depend on the tone of voice if you're going to say this words... 

I also asked a friend of mine.. "Maging masaya ka" is more of a command for her..


----------



## LatinRainbow

cj_sandiego said:


> It could also be...
> 
> but it would depend on the tone of voice if you're going to say this words...
> 
> I also asked a friend of mine.. "Maging masaya ka" is more of a command for her..


Thanks... your comments are so useful...

Just imagine this situation, you're talking to someone who's been depressed. Asked you for advice, you're trying to help and convince this person that the best way is keep going, keep living, enjoy those little things in life. And you just say, "be happy". 
In that context. Get what I mean?


----------



## cALLgUrl

LatinRainbow said:


> Thanks... your comments are so useful...
> 
> Just imagine this situation, you're talking to someone who's been depressed. Asked you for advice, you're trying to help and convince this person that the best way is keep going, keep living, enjoy those little things in life. And you just say, "be happy".
> In that context. Get what I mean?


 

Hmmmm...Well, I guess I tell that person "Magsaya ka! " directly. I think that's another way of saying "enjoy yourself".


----------

